# B14 Brakes Grabbing



## sentraman98 (May 25, 2004)

Hey guys, before i go and replace my master cylinder, I just want some feed back on your knowledge.

My front right brake has been pulsating/Grabbing when braking, originally i assumed my rotor was warpped so i replace em with new ones and got the system bleed. it was ok for a while but now its doing it again, Could it be my master cylinder needs replacement or some other valve in my brake system needs replacement???


----------



## jer28 (Jan 20, 2003)

It could be that he caliper is starting to freeze up. This is happening to my 98 as we speak. It is very easy to rebuild a caliper, but often you can buy a reman caliper for a reasonable price if you don't feel comfortable doing it yourself. 
When you replaced the rotors was one rotor (the side in question) thinner than the other? On my car one rotor is disgustingly thinner than the other (on the backside of course!), that was my giveaway.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

jer28 said:


> It could be that he caliper is starting to freeze up. This is happening to my 98 as we speak. It is very easy to rebuild a caliper, but often you can buy a reman caliper for a reasonable price if you don't feel comfortable doing it yourself.
> When you replaced the rotors was one rotor (the side in question) thinner than the other? On my car one rotor is disgustingly thinner than the other (on the backside of course!), that was my giveaway.


i know this post is old..... but my rotors were like when i changed them 2 days ago. now i when i put the new ones and looked at the old ones, i was like :WTF: . but now i know i need new caliper(s[?]). i had a nother question to add onto this. would a frozen caliper aslo cause it to to be loose? cause now matter how hard i try, and using a bar for levrage, i CANNOT get the caliper tight enough, to where i can't move it with my hand, i can push it toward the rear of the car and it moves w/ some ease. bad caliper?


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

thanks for all the input! :thumbup:


----------

